# "Leave it" and "put it back": cute video of Ari demonstrating



## LizShort (Dec 21, 2015)

The video didn't work


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

LizShort said:


> The video didn't work


Hmmmm, it works for me and seems to be set to public. Here is another link to try: https://flic.kr/p/Arq4SY


----------



## LizShort (Dec 21, 2015)

Stooopid windows 10 internet explorer wouldn't open it. Chrome, on the other hand did just fine. CUTE!!! video!!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

so cute! Love her!


----------



## Katie000 (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow that's brilliant my 6 month old does that constantly with our rug I'll have to give it ago. Fantastic idea your girls incredible


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh Lord would I like to train mine to but toys away, by dining room, living room, and office looks like a toy shelf from Petsmart fell over in every room. How did you get the but it back trained


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> Oh Lord would I like to train mine to but toys away, by dining room, living room, and office looks like a toy shelf from Petsmart fell over in every room. How did you get the but it back trained


We trained it in about 5 minutes of sitting on the floor next to the rug.

I'd flip the corner up and wait for Ari to nose it back (which she did naturally already because she likes playing with the rug). When she did I'd mark it with a click (yes or any other bridge word will work) and give her a treat.

Once she was doing it consistently, I started saying "put it back" as she started to flip the corner back into place.

This trick has a dark side though: while it's cute that she can "put back" the rug once she's messed it up, it raises the temptation to mess with the rug in the short term because (in her mind) it may come with a reward.

The way I've dealt with this is very quickly fading a reward for the behavior of flipping the rug when I hadn't cued it.

It's actually completely *solved* her annoying habit of playing with the rugs in my apartment, so I've been able to bring the nice ones that were hidden away from her puppyhood back out! This is very interesting to me because I would have thought that messing with the rugs was fun, and thus self-rewarding, but apparently her doing it was more about getting attention from me (I would always tell her "no!" and make her get a toy, so playing with the rug had become a way of getting my attention). This has helped us reset the scenario so she knows that playing with the rug when I haven't cued it = pointless but "put it back" when I cue it = big reward!

So this is a good example of putting a behavior on a cue, and then never cuing it if you don't like it! :act-up:

Here is a video and an article showing how to teach a dog to put his toys away:
Vinnie putting his toys away!
How to teach your dog to put his toys away


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

After reading your post I decided to start with Cayenne as I normally only train manners, nothing really cute. I have her as you say within minutes of dropping her favorite treat when she has it in her mouth. Then I give it back, or another one. So I am going to start using put away with the toys. It will be fun if I have the patients, lol


----------

